
US Journalist arrested after reporting on Venezuela - sudoaza
https://thegrayzone.com/2019/10/28/this-charge-is-one-hundred-percent-false-grayzone-editor-max-blumenthal-arrested-months-after-reporting-on-venezuelan-opposition-violence/
======
davidw
Arresting journalists is not a good look.

It doesn't justify an arrest or intimidation, _but_ : supporting the Maduro
regime is not a good look either.

~~~
spamizbad
I mean whether or Maduro is good or bad is irrelevant. US-backed coups have
routinely blown up in our faces.

Juan Guaidó is problematic in his own respects. The entire reason why the US
backed his coup was because he (falsely) claimed he had the broad support of
the military, only to later admit that he didn't have enough support. There's
a very real chance the US may have committed itself to another war based on
lies.

Foreign politicians feeding our national security complex false information is
a bigger threat to our national security than Maduro. Think about the damage
Rocco Martino and Naji Sabri did. Guaidó's only difference in so much as he
was unsuccessful (so far).

~~~
davidw
> I mean whether or Maduro is good or bad is irrelevant.

Yes, it is totally irrelevant to an arrest or intimidation.

It is relevant in that you might not think highly of someone for supporting
that kind of regime.

------
strictnein
Really disappointing to see an article from The Gray Zone make the front page
here, to be honest.

Everything in this article is misleading and convoluted, including the title.

~~~
gruez
>Everything in this article is misleading and convoluted, including the title.

Can you elaborate on a few of them?

~~~
carlosdp
There's literally 0 evidence presented in the article to suggest the arrest
was political and the only source cited is the very guy who got arrested
(their own reporter)...

~~~
gruez
>There's literally 0 evidence presented in the article to suggest the arrest
was political

There's this:

>The arrest warrant was five months old. According to an individual familiar
with the case, the warrant for Blumenthal’s arrest was initially rejected.
Strangely, this false charge was revived months later without the defendant’s
knowledge.

Sadly there's no court documents or police records to back up this claim.

